# rabbits and quail



## Dave760 (Nov 30, 2015)

hi all I am just starting to raise meat rabbits and I want to raise quail also can these be raised in the same out building they have their own cages and will be separated across the building from each other or do I need to keep them farther apart


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello Dave760! Welcome to BYH!
Tagging some people that might be able to answer your question: @Samantha drawz @Bunnylady @Hens and Roos @LukeMeister


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm not an expert on rabbits - but I have raised plenty of quail.  Right off the top of my head I can't think of any reason why you couldn't have them in the same building as long as there's good ventilation.  Maybe others with more rabbit experience will chime in.

Oh---and WELCOME!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey there @Dave760, greetings from the front range in Colorado!  ! I've seen all kinds of info on quail over on the sister site; BackYardChickens.com, but not much rabbit stuff over there. Just the reverse here go figure?  I have a neighbor who raises both quail and rabbits in the same shed type bldg. The quail take up very little space actually. From what I've seen, it shouldn't be an issue... Good luck and great to have you here with us! Lots of info and great folks!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 30, 2015)

Welcome from the Goldy Show Hens. @Samantha drawz could probably answer this on a typical day but might take some time due to her puppies.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

I can't think of any reason not to have rabbits and quail under the same roof. I have rabbits and chickens right next to each other,  and Heaven knows,  quail are quieter than chickens!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 1, 2015)

We had quail for awhile and they were housed right next to our rabbits with no issues.  I did read about not wanting to house quail by chickens, apparently there is something that chickens carry that can kill quail(you would need to look this up as I can't remember what it was)

Good luck with your rabbits and quail- what types are you looking to get?


----------



## chiques chicks (Dec 1, 2015)

I've had rabbits and chickens in the same building as well. No issue. I don't believe quail would be any different.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 1, 2015)

I would say it depends on the type of quail ...  coturnix have been domensticated for many years while other types just may be too flighty from other activities while carring for the rabbits .  I would also stay away from tall cages as quil naturally suddenly go up- up- and away in flight at the slightest hint of danger and will break their necks if they can build up enough speed in a matter of inches before reaching the top of the cage.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 1, 2015)

The only issue would be possibly coccidiosis if any are infected and the spores are able to cross contaminate to the pens .  It hasn't happened often that I know of but I've heard of several cases of it. Otherwise there really is no reason it can't be done that I know of. 

Welcome from Northern minnesota!


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 1, 2015)

Rabbits and quail do fine together. I have a quail in a cage with two other rabbits and they do fine, in fact, they sleep together and cuddle sometimes.


----------



## Dave760 (Dec 3, 2015)

hey thanks for all the info I have just acquired 2 does and a buck from the look of them I believe California whites and I am going to get corturnix quail this will  be for my self suffiecency


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2015)

That's great Dave! You may find you can make a spare buck or 2 ($$ that is) by selling quail eggs (for eating & hatching), quail, and rabbits. A LOT of folks are getting smart(er) about what they eat and there's a huge and growing market for locally produced consumables. Let us know how things progress for you! Pics are good too... just sayin'


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 3, 2015)

As long as they can't come in contact they should be fine. Rabbits carry since diseases that quail are not carriers for. The only issue I see is the ammonia smell. Rabbit urine and quail feces are very potent. Together under one roof? Better keep your cafes clean.

Coturnix are fun. We raise thousands annually. They're truly an easy quail and definitely a great pick for a beginner. 

Don't build your quail cafes to tall. Even coturnix are great fliers. They're very tame, though, and don't spook easily but they can and will kill themselves in tall cages.


----------



## Gemmer (Mar 8, 2016)

I agree about the coccidiosis, I raised gamebirds and dogs and rabbits. We have had problems for years with the nasty little protazoans as they
don't really die if in soil.
Thanks and Hi (new Member)
Gemmer


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 8, 2016)

Well, welcome @Gemmer to BYH from Indiana!
Do you still have the gamebirds, dogs, and rabbits, or what is your current herd(s)? 
Did the dogs train on the gamebirds and rabbits?
What parts are you from?
Sorry for all the questions. We are a nosy bunch


----------



## Gemmer (Mar 8, 2016)

Pastor Dave said:


> Well, welcome @Gemmer to BYH from Indiana!
> Do you still have the gamebirds, dogs, and rabbits, or what is your current herd(s)?
> Did the dogs train on the gamebirds and rabbits?
> What parts are you from?
> Sorry for all the questions. We are a nosy bunch


Be patient with me, Ive always found these forums difficult to navigate with only a phone.
My herd is rabbits they are show/pet small breed (ND and lionhead) not dog quarry, its too difficult for me to steady the dogs on rabbit, although the British do it well.
I hunt with spaniels upland bird, whatever is their, stocked Pheas we have grouse indigenous.
I raise quail and pigeons (puppy training) which are kept separate from rabbits, in different building.
How do I get rid of the Lurker thing?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 8, 2016)

The Herd Lurker is a status... I think the more you post and things like that, your status will change.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 9, 2016)

Greetings @Gemmer from the front range in Colorado  The "Lurker" tag is earned by those who create an account and then don't post for a while. You are now "Exploring the pasture"  Welcome to BYH. Lots of great folks here, if you need help, just sing out and someone will come along.


----------



## Gemmer (Mar 9, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings @Gemmer from the front range in Colorado  The "Lurker" tag is earned by those who create an account and then don't post for a while. You are now "Exploring the pasture"  Welcome to BYH. Lots of great folks here, if you need help, just sing out and someone will come along.


Thanks now that's helpful. Status had already changed I thought it was something I could control.
Thanks
Gemm


----------

